
Coronavirus Origins: Covid-19 Wasn’t Produced in a Lab, Scientists Conclude - sbuttgereit
https://www.studyfinds.org/coronavirus-origins-covid-19-wasnt-produced-in-a-lab-scientists-conclude
======
RegnisGnaw
Only a small minority is saying its a bio-weapon. The bigger community says
that it could have been an accidental leak from the BSL-4 lab in Wuhan. It is
a fact that the BSL-4 lab has samples of coronavirus and study coronavirus.

There is documented fact that China has accidentally leaked SARS from a lab:
[https://www.chinadaily.com.cn/english/doc/2004-07/02/content...](https://www.chinadaily.com.cn/english/doc/2004-07/02/content_344755.htm)

